# What's the fuss over GMO?



## animalmom (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't understand the apparent controversy over Genetically Modified Organism, which is what I take GMO to mean.  I certainly don't want to start any wars, but can some of you explain to me why you think this process is wrong?  Seriously I just don't understand the issue/problem.
Thanks, and no I'm not stupid, just ignorant.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

It's pretty much been proven to cause very large cancerous masses and reproduction problems in animals. The problem is big money backs it and tries to cover up the research and the labeling of the products. It's also just not right to mess with the genetic make-up of nature. I wouldn't be surprised if GMO laden food messed with the dna of the people/animals that consume it. They are also trying to push the round up ready GMO seeds on farmers to make their profits. They have harassed small farmers and accused them of using GMO seeds when they haven't and also re-using the seeds when they haven't. Just in the name of trying to get more money. What happens is GMO plants cross-pollinate with normal plants and corrupt the gene pool. So basically if it continues the entire food supply will eventually be contaminated with GMO's. It's some scary stuff and we thought just pesticides were bad but that was nothing compared to this. It's sad that the people that support GMO's care nothing about destroying the food supply and everything about lining their pockets. There is also speculation that this is a large part of Colony Collapse Disorder in the honeybees.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22597

There are lots of videos on the subject however I only saw the first 20 minutes of this one. This one I think does a much better job of explaining in easy to understand terms. You can find this on youtube also (I believe).

I think it is great that you are looking into this, it is(GMO's) really, really not good!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 11, 2012)

So what exactly, if you know, is the modification in the GMO?  Seems to me that living organisms are always going through some genetic modification.  After all we wouldn't have what we recognize now as wheat or corn if it hadn't been for some unintentional genetic modifications when humans first started doing agriculture.  Hybrid vegetable plants are genetically manipulated for disease or pest resistance.  The modification does not breed true, but it is a genetic change for one generation, nonetheless.

I also have a difficult time with the argument that pesticides are bad.  No they are not.  Rachael Carson sold a line back in the 60's.  DDT could have saved many lives in sub-Sahara regions, but Rachael Carson in Silent Spring told us it was bad for the birds: weak egg shells.  Much better for humans to die than for birds to have weak egg shells.  Sorry I just don't see it.

It is like the lead shot in shotgun shells that is "so bad" and the government is trying to eliminate with the replacement of steel shot.  Can anyone site any source that proves that the ducks actually eat lead shot that they find littering the pond area?   Ok may have just opened a big can of worms here with some who may come back with the idea that we don't need lead in the water/in the ground/poor waterfowl dying from being shot by the hunter.

Folks, come on, let's inform me using some facts and not emotion.  I truly am interested in what is going on with this topic.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not going to do your research for you. Try to find independent studies. I am not a huge fan of immediately dumping man made chemicals on things to "fix" them. They have their place and their use and I won't necessarily say all are bad. There are so many poisons in the environment right now including the stuff that people dump all over their lawn to keep it green every month. GMO's are dangerous in my opinion. Something we shouldn't be messing with. But then again so are a lot of things we "mess" with. Genetics that are naturally altered by way of natural evolution are different than us jacking with things. I just think it will blow up in our face but at the same time I don't want to be saying I told you so to anyone down the road. Answer me this, if they're so great why are they banned everywhere but the US and why are companies fighting so hard to keep them from being labeled? Just food for thought.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> It's pretty much been proven to cause very large cancerous masses and reproduction problems in animals. The problem is big money backs it and tries to cover up the research and the labeling of the products. It's also just not right to mess with the genetic make-up of nature. I wouldn't be surprised if GMO laden food messed with the dna of the people/animals that consume it. They are also trying to push the round up ready GMO seeds on farmers to make their profits. They have harassed small farmers and accused them of using GMO seeds when they haven't and also re-using the seeds when they haven't. Just in the name of trying to get more money. What happens is GMO plants cross-pollinate with normal plants and corrupt the gene pool. So basically if it continues the entire food supply will eventually be contaminated with GMO's. It's some scary stuff and we thought just pesticides were bad but that was nothing compared to this. It's sad that the people that support GMO's care nothing about destroying the food supply and everything about lining their pockets. There is also speculation that this is a large part of Colony Collapse Disorder in the honeybees.


Well said. You are completely right and I really try and stay away from the whole GMO stuff but I agree with all that you said and yes, it is a big issue.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

I know this is an old article but was one of the first times I remember hearing about GMOs before more current studies were done.  Sometimes science does wonderful things and sometimes, but sometimes there are consequences that go along with some of the amazing things science can do.  That we can produce GM food products is amazing and interesting-- but the fact it is that there are consequences being uncovered.  We don't yet fully know all of the consequences of creating them and consuming but are able to see that it is not completely without them, which has a lot of people alarmed, especially since it is not a law that any company has to label their products as GMO at this time.

http://www.news.cornell.edu/releases/May99/Butterflies.bpf.html


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think it has a thing to do with the whole Bee colony collapse, but I do think man's intervention has something to do with it.   

However, genetic manipulation is a problem.  BECAUSE, we tend to not know what we else we are manipulating when we mess with just one gene.  It's a dominoe effect kind of thing.  I think one source of information on that issue is Temple Grandon's book, Animals in Translation.   She gives a very clear explanation of the dangers of genetic manipulation in farm animals.  Humans are a bit single minded when fooling with Mother Nature.  

We are also somewhat single minded in our farming habits, our breeding habits and our selective behaviors.  That can be good and it can be bad.  As long as we are aware of the pitfalls, we need to proceed with caution and big business has a way of ignoring the caution in pursuit of money.  

I think, ultimately, our downfall will be lack of attention to detail, infighting, bickering and selfish self-interest.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Rachael Carson in Silent Spring told us it was bad for the birds: weak egg shells.  Much better for humans to die than for birds to have weak egg shells.  Sorry I just don't see it.
> 
> Folks, come on, let's inform me using some facts and not emotion.  I truly am interested in what is going on with this topic.


You may want to go back and research DDT usage too.

Edited to add, do you consider ethics to be emotions?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh yeah GMO's don't hurt....right! Hmmm look at the countries that allow GMO's and their cancer rates since using GMO's. If you are still in denial then you are still in denial. GMO's and the companies behind them have patented their products, so when the wind blows on non-GMO crops the GMO companies sue the small farmer with heritage seed because trace amounts are found. Small farmer out of business and can't afford to fight the legal battle. Monsanto is buying up all the land. HMMMM look at all the politicians from both the left and right  are behind this company. Do you really want one company along with our own government controlling your food? Are you aware that they are genetically modifying feed supplies for end results of sterility? Try to find heritage seed today.

GMO corn... produces it's own pesticide, bugs die from tryng to eat the plant, yet somehow that couldn't possibly affect us??


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 11, 2012)

I personally prefer to call it GE (Genetically Engineered). But anyway, I don't have an issue with it.

Senior year I took AP Biology. We learned about GE products and we also got to create GE bacteria with the same general method used by Monsanto to create GE crops. I will have to go back in my binder and look at the lab to see exactly what we did/what we made. But it was really neat.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

Round Up is linked to CCD. Round up is the monsanto product that the GMO seeds/plants are made to be used with. Research monsanto and you will find so much lovely information. For sheepgirl, maybe GMO is not a bad thing being experimented with in a lab but when you make the earth and all that are living on it your lab/lab rats then it becomes an issue.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 11, 2012)

OK so I've started, underline in bold print, started to do my own research, and so far I have a US Gov publication that says GMO is hunky dory, and two environmentally concerned websites that throw out lots of adjectives like possibly, potentially, inadequate.  One of these environmental websites was condemning GMO because it COULD create superweeds that would only respond to more toxic herbicides like 2,4D, and then in the next sentence they claim that weeds are our friends and first cousins to the food we eat.  So if weeds are good wouldn't superweeds be better?

I'll continue my own reading and I don't want anyone to think I don't accept their concerns as valid... at a glance it seems to me the research done by all those who benefit from GMO is inadequate.  On the other hand though, how long does something need to be tested before it is accepted?  After all time isn't over and if we tested all new ideas forever then we'd never have anything new -- good or bad.

Look at the history of medicine, which one could easily say is the history of being proved wrong, yet we rely on the town doctor because research is an ongoing process.  

Someone asked if I considered ethics to be emotions and I've thought about that and have no conclusion for the poster.  Do I think that a human life is more important that a sparrow?  I think human life is more important than a sparrow.  Would the loss of a specie upset me... probably not, it would be a shame, but species come and go and apparently must do so or we would be overrun with dinosaurs.  Hey don't chide me for a silly example as it is as valid as most of the environmentally concerned examples.

I'm not saying it isn't out there, and I will continue to look for it, but I don't see any evidence of cancers, allergic reactions or anything else.  Lots of writing saying something is bad because it is messing with Mother Nature, but no evidence.  The truth is out there, somewhere and I'm confident it will be found.

A question, professing my great ignorance, for that's*satryrical... what is CCD? 

My goal is to be armed with facts, not suppositions.  May prove the facts back up all the suppositions, but I don't know that, yet.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 11, 2012)

Genetic modification involves an inexact science that injects DNA from one organism into a completely different organism. 

Bacteria that was found in a dumping basin full of round up and its chemical soup, that was not dead, therefore resistant to the chemicals, had its DNA taken and literally injected into corn, soy, etc to produce round up ready corn, soy..... This is not genetic manipulation by breeding and taking advantage of a naturally occurring mutation to again breed a different type of the same plant...This is creating a franken plant from different  types of organisms. 

The injected DNA is not placed in a specific spot in the DNA strand of the receiving plant either. Sometimes it interrupts the DNA of the host plant and causes unexpected and uncontrolled duplication, replication, and shorting out of the DNA in the receptive plant.  The scientists "turn on" certain receptors and what not in the DNA that affects all the DNA in the cell not just the new part. There is speculation because of some of the unforeseen results, that some toxic genes that a plant has turned off or held in check over years of breeding and evolution, may be turned on by some of this messing around and "turning on" of  those receptors and now, a plant that may have been safe for us to consume, will overnight have become toxic.....Sometimes, terminal codes are interrupted so some genes won't stop or die when they should.......

This is not the same as breeding 2 slightly different but still compatible plants for an increase of output or to advance one or 2 specific beneficial traits....it's a WHOLE different ballgame.......

There is way too much to get into here. Do our research. Read and look at the studies. Genetic Roulette and Seeds of Deception (books on the subject) put their sources and whatnot so you can find the articles and do your own investigating. 

I don't know if the Genetic Roulette movie is still online for free, but I am sure you can find it on Utube...it is only about an hour and gives a lot of basic information to help anyone who truly wants to understand this issue....the books of course delve much deeper for those of us that want more info.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2012)

Great discussions!

I do find it very interesting how Monsanto's lawyers were eventually put into high government positions that all evaluate (supposedly) the safety of the "products".


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

CCD- Colony Collapse Disorder. Someone had mentioned it was not related but many people seem to think round up may be a cause.  There is a link to GMO concerning round up and if you research you will find it. Therefore, they are related.  And the head of the FDA used to work at Monsanto. So yeah, you probably won't get straight up information from the government either. Welcome to a world of political agendas for monetary gain. 

http://petovera.com/professional-we...bama-administrations-revolving-door-politics/

This article may be biased but it is a fact that the fda is headed by a monsanto exec. Conflict of interest? I think so.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

Furthermore research how much money so many corporations put into keeping GMO's from being labeled.  Do you really think someone that spends over 35 million dollars to keep something from being labeled really cares about saving human lives?  Aren't there better ways to feed people if that is their greatest concern with 35 million dollars??? This is not money for research to make GMO's safer or to help people without a lot of money plant their own food using GMO crops, this is to prevent it from being LABELED. Seriously? Shouldn't you be proud and want it labeled if it's so great??? Just sayin' Doesn't take much to read between the lines.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

I have to wonder if this is really about learning about why people are upset about the resistance to company's labeling GMO's since many valid points are being presented, ethical and logical, but they don't seemed to be satisfying the OPs inquiry into why the fuss.  90% of the population has requested to have these products labeled, so at the least the consumer can better make a decision for themselves what they want to put into their mouths and the mouths of their children.  DDT, natural selection, human environmental impact, pesticide usage....not sure where these come into play with wanting to know why many simply want GMO labeling.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I have to wonder if this is really about learning about why people are upset about the resistance to company's labeling GMO's since many valid points are being presented, ethical and logical, but they don't seemed to be satisfying the OPs inquiry into why the fuss.  90% of the population has requested to have these products labeled, so at the least the consumer can better make a decision for themselves what they want to put into their mouths and the mouths of their children.  DDT, natural selection, human environmental impact, pesticide usage....not sure where these come into play with wanting to know why many simply want GMO labeling.


I guess it's because almost all of these issues feed into the reasoning WHY so many people want GMOs labeled? So they can decide whether or not they want to be privvy to supporting such agendas. Plus, I want some say over whether or not my kids and animals are exposed to them. Although it is darn near impossible to avoid them altogether I at least want to try to keep their exposure to a minimum.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, no I think I was misunderstood----I agree with you 100%.    I just don't think that our responses to why we and many others dislike GMOs are being well received.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2012)

bigger picture, not just money.... when you can control the food you can control the people.

The seed was designed/created to contain everything within itself the replace it self, with GM seeds they cannot. For thousands of years we have saved a portion of the seed to replant and replenish, with the GMO's you are at the mercy of the manufacturers to have to continually buy the seed every year, or have no crops. The price can go up and up and up, you get the picture. 

There are many Doctors, Politicians, and scientist that oppose GMO's but are getting pushed out. Look at sheep girls brief encounter, limited info yet not all the facts to be able to make an informed decision. No offense sheepgirl.

The rise in FM, MS, acid reflux, gastrointestinal disorders, behavioral issues in children esp.,leaky gut syndrome, colon cancer, the list goes on. The rise in most of these started a few years into the production of GMO.

Many of us have been watching this for years, but for most of America it has just slipped under the radar. Lets face it America gets up goes to work and is trying to pay their bills and don't really pay attention to this kind of thing UNTIL something happens in your life that causes you to look at it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

X 2 Southern!!!!  Where is the high five emoticion?


----------



## kstaven (Nov 11, 2012)

If anyone wants an interesting read on the politics, forged tests, etc behind this, BGH and a few other items. http://shivchopra.com/?page_id=100

I'm pretty sure the science noted in this book would answer animalmoms' questions.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

Grrrr makes me kinda angry more people don't care. But you are right!!! In this horrible economy pretty much everyone is working, all the time. And people are just TIRED. Often times too tired to research much


----------



## kstaven (Nov 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Grrrr makes me kinda angry more people don't care. But you are right!!! In this horrible economy pretty much everyone is working, all the time. And people are just TIRED. Often times too tired to research much


You are quite correct that people are so busy and exhausted making ends meet that most other things slip through the cracks.


----------



## verkagj (Nov 12, 2012)

I will give my two cents worth from the Belize point of view. Fruta Bomba, which is a part of Brooks Tropicals out of Florida, grows papaya. They are GM trees for fast growth and quantity of fruit. They are "Round Up Ready" plants. That means that they must use a specific version of Round Up for Insecticide and Herbicide control. The ground is so contaminated that they only raise one plant cycle and go on to another plot of land.
They used to spray every 12 days IF it was needed. Now they are spraying every 2 days!!! All the workers must wear environmental suits and they hold any vehicles or walkers when the sprayer is close to the road. 
There are 20 cases of lupis in the village of less than 1000 people. All have some connection to the papaya company. Lots of increase in auto-immune problems.

One of the chemicals in RoundUP is the same as Agent Orange and Paraquat. I now have headaches and can not breathe when they spray and my nostrils blister and peel. 
I love papayas but will not eat them because of the sprays. Also, the fruit bat population is almost extinct from being poisoned.

The corn is an issue here right now. One of the large farms (owner from US) was trying to bring it in. The Mayan farmers got it stopped but I hear that he has hired a lobbyist to get the govt to back it. Issues are what some have already stated....

you can not save seed from the current crop. You must by seed from Monsanto, Dow, Bayer, etc each year. Significant cost to farmers and I'm sure the cost will increase each year.

you must use chemicals for insects and weed control or it doesn't survive. Mayans have been growing local corn for thousands of years with no problems except for parrots stealing the corn just before it's dry enough to harvest. Huge costs to farmers.

Monsanto has been suing farmers for "stealing" their patented corn through natural pollination thereby putting small farmers out of business. 

There are lots of health issues that are highly increased in areas where GMO crops have been used, especially issues dealing with the immune system.

Monsanto and other AgraChemical companies have one of the largest lobbyist groups in DC and spent millions of $$ each year on politicing.

All the studies they do are very short term and are on animals. People metabolize chemicals differently.

90 countries worldwide have banned GM products.

I could go on and on here. Research some of the articles by Dr. Mercola, Dr Sears.


----------



## Oakroot (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is a perspective from some one who works with gentics. I understand the process.  I personally have created GMO organism in the lab with the DNA of two different animals. I don't feel that there is ethically anything wrong with creating GMO organisms in a lab environment. We have learned more about genetics from created GMO organisms then any other form of genetic study. It is vital for research purposes to have access to this technology. I also don't feel that there is substantial evidence to say that the pure act of modifying an organisms DNA does any thing to make it harmful. (though some studies are suggesting differently) Things like golden rice which take beta carotene something we all need to live and have rice produce it I don't have any issue with.  However when you have companies like Monsanto that are taking genes they find in bacteria in there industrial waste ponds and putting it into food there is a problem. Being resistant to an herbicide is not something that just happens while a plant is growing. The plant produces a chemical that helps digest those herbicides. That chemical stays in the food no mater what you do with. So now you have the problem that any chemical they can produce with a gene they can start sticking into peoples food and they don't have to tell you about it. That should be illegal. No company should have the right to put unlabeled chemicals into the food supply with out alerting their buyers that they are doing so. 

It is a bit of a sad state right now because people scream about the evils of GMO when they don't really understand what it is. Yes people should be very upset about what they are putting in our food. But at the same time people trying to fire bomb green houses because they have some mix of broccoli and bananas or what not growing in them is out of control and not ok. I think this issue is a lot like the animals rights issues before any of the regulations where put into place. You have the companies that don't care who they hurt they answer to the gods of profit and nothing else. You have the extreme wackos who want to shut it down at all costs no mater who they hurt in the process, and then you have a lot of regular everyday people stuck in the middle trying to figure out who to listen too. They are not going to stop growing GMO crops any more then they are going to stop testing on animals. But what we can push for is regulation, industry transparency and actual responsible testing and over site. 

Me personally I try to avoid buying GMO, we purchased a farm this summer and are beginning to produce as much of our own food as possible to avoid exposure to it. But there will always be the Wall-mart low prices above anything else set that simply is not going to care. Sadly GMO is here to stay and I think it is a real shame it is being used so unethically and managed so poorly. The whole issue really highlights everything that is wrong with the American agriculture system.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 14, 2012)

Look folks, so very sorry I brought up the topic.  All I wanted to know is what was the fuss about.  I did not know what the fuss was about.  All I ever saw was posters referring to GMO as though it was something evil.

Shame on me for being too busy trying to keep my home, feed my family, and take the best care I can of my animals.  I just don't have the time, energy, or the money to keep up on all topics.

Shall not bother you much better educated folks with my ignorant questions.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 14, 2012)

Those of us offering a little insight on the subject are sharing because we care....and want others to know.

I am barely learning for myself...Until recently, I had NO idea how severely we were being impacted. I knew that nutritionally we are being shortchanged in our foods. I knew that weedkillers and pesticides were/are much more dangerous than most people seem to think, my husband included...He thinks that our government wouldn't approve things for us average schmoes to use if they were so toxic....(sigh)

I never would have guessed that genetic modification was anything like it actually is.....I had assumed all these years that it is much more like selective breeding....How very wrong was I!!!!

Educating myself (and sharing with others what I find) is important, especially when other people use their money and position to make decisions that literally affect me, my family that I love very much, and everyone else....GMOs affect me and you and most every american in many different ways, even though I NEVER gave my permission to put them in my foods or those of my pets and livestock.......Or to plant them in open pollinated areas where they are currently contaminating even some formerly organic fields....such a shame!

To anyone that is mildly interested...Please keep looking, reading and using your own good common sense. If you don't have time to do all the research yourself, and who does?.....listen  to your friends that do, you know the ones......Those friends that try and tell you about all the studies and the tests and the problems......and maybe try and convince you to write to government officials to try and change the laws.....

Animalmom.....You care enough to ask....Many will learn from just the tiny bit of info shared on this thread, and /or will be inspired to learn more or listen more carefully when the subject comes up later on the radio or in the news....It is all good to get started thinking about important things like this...We all start to learn somewhere with some small bit of info and go from there.......I wish everyone the best of luck in finding the truth and better health for it!


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 14, 2012)

This has been a great topic, and it has been well written by everyone.  No one got attitude, but I think most of us learned something.  I knew about GMO and avoid it when ever possible, and try to grow my own food with heirloom seeds, but I think more people need to know this stuff, so Thanks!  I am glad this topic was created!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2012)

Animal mom,
   I can't speak for everyone here that has posted, but I think your question was genuine and a great question!   I certainly was not putting anyone down about being too busy. It was more about we as a people have always believed that the different US depts. were making sure are foods were safe, drugs were safe etc.  Sadly it just isn't so. I think you have seen the passion that kind of boils out. I personally have a family member dying, all "gut" related. Even her doctors have tried to talk to her for years about her diet. For her it just falls on deaf ears. She has endured the Chemo-cocktails, radiation, suffers terribly but won't even look at what she's eating. It is her choice, she has the right to die whichever way she wants.  She actually mocks the family members who eat organic foods. Very sad.

   There are so many things I would love to do differently but I struggle with finding the time to do these things that I know would be beneficial for my overall health. Like most people I'm just doing all I can do. 

   You were definitely bombarded with responses, and like I always say, a persons intent and tone don't always come through in a written post. If I have brought any offense to you please forgive me. 

Sincerely,

Southern


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2012)

Animalmom...it was a great topic and something many of us are looking at.  I'm glad you started this thread...we all eat...we all feed our livestock and pets...we all wonder and this thread was a good idea!

Unlike you, most of what I've heard was that GMO was wonderful...feed the world's hungry people...yet, I have worried about messing with our foods.  We've tried to stay away from GMO foods...but it really is hard to know what is and isn't when it is not labelled, so we may have all been eating GMO foods for years and didn't know it.  I personally have more research to do on the subject for my own peace of mind.

Example...we raise chickens and sheep and catfish...have phoned the company's we buy pellets from for feeding them and they don't know if the products in it are GMO or not...they go for the best price for ingredients.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 14, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Look folks, so very sorry I brought up the topic.  All I wanted to know is what was the fuss about.  I did not know what the fuss was about.  All I ever saw was posters referring to GMO as though it was something evil.
> 
> Shame on me for being too busy trying to keep my home, feed my family, and take the best care I can of my animals.  I just don't have the time, energy, or the money to keep up on all topics.
> 
> Shall not bother you much better educated folks with my ignorant questions.


That statement was not meant to be mean. I was not referring to you at all, and you took the time to ask the question which means you do care to find out. I just want you to know it was not meant as a dig. All of us are so busy working all the time and I am raising kids myself and life is BUSY. I just think it is sad that it has to be that way and a lot of people DON'T even care to question it. My statement was aimed at the general population. For example, prop. 37 was voted on in California recently saying that GMO's should be labeled so people could decide for them selves. It was voted down. Marginally, but still I can't help to think a lot of those people voted it down without even knowing what they were voting for. If more people knew what kind of poison might be in the food they were eating and feeding to their kids chances are they WOULD care.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 14, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Look folks, so very sorry I brought up the topic.  All I wanted to know is what was the fuss about.  I did not know what the fuss was about.  All I ever saw was posters referring to GMO as though it was something evil.
> 
> Shame on me for being too busy trying to keep my home, feed my family, and take the best care I can of my animals.  I just don't have the time, energy, or the money to keep up on all topics.
> 
> Shall not bother you much better educated folks with my ignorant questions.


I don't think it was meant like that at all. I think that you have started something good and it helps alot of people and members to realize and make their own thoughts an opinions on the matter. I am glad you brought it up and have not been posting here but have been watching it closely. Oh and you do care and are doing research about it because you brought it up and posted about it here so I wouldn't say you are doing nothing about it. Anyone that says that is just dumb. 


One more thing. I don't know how you meant that but I do know that in forums you can NOT be easily offended and you have to have thick skin. Lots of people on this forum and that means lots of people think their way is best. If someone says something you don't like it doesn't need to be a big deal and if you really don't like it, then instead of lashing out, go and PM them and talk it out. You took what she said completely wrong. I know her and she's not the kind to call you out and say that. She's just passionate about this and you took it wrong. So I hope you realize that nobody is being rude to you and it seems to me that everyone here is glad you brought this up and alot of people seem to be really putting their 2cents in. That's what we're supposed to do here!!


----------

